
Schneier on Security: Manipulating Breathalyzers - mblakele
http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/08/manipulating_br.html
======
blhack
Is this a joke?

A link to a 1 sentence post that goes to a bing search that somehow embeds a
youtube video?

Here is the direct link: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqlq25PRbko>

~~~
tptacek
Seriously, the linkjacking is one thing, but putting "Schneier on Security" in
the title... what this says is, "this content is only interesting because
Schneier has filtered it for us".

~~~
billswift
I linked to a couple of Bruce's stories a week or so ago, including one that
was just a link, because a lot of the comments on his blog are well worth
reading, often even better than here. The benefit of HN is the breadth of
subjects, but if I had to choose one or the other, I would drop HN before
schneier.com. Fortunately, I don't have to.

------
viraptor
Not sure why is that exciting. There's a simple way to not get your result
manipulated.

It's... _shock_ \- not drinking before you drive!

~~~
edmccaffrey
Are you saying that no sober person has ever been tested? If someone is
corrupt enough to manipulate a test to make someone test more inebriated, then
they are corrupted enough to make a sober person test drunk.

~~~
viraptor
No - I'm saying that this trick works, because the exit for air/alcohol is
blocked. If you don't exhale alcohol to begin with, then this trick should not
make any difference.

So if you're completely sober, then you may get "twice" the normal result -
but it's still ~0.0

